# First steroid cycle



## anaboliclife (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello everybody!

I am set on starting using steroids, I have done a lot of research and I know quite a lot, but of course have no experience. I have also red quite a few steroid usage logs, but none of them seem to be very detailed and they die off quite fast, so...!

Also I think that this will be highly appealing to a lot of people becuase I have never used steroids before and this will be a honst first use log.

My stats: 

Age 27, I have been working out for something like 7 years, but last 2 years was the most intensive and most productive ones. 
Height 5ft 11in (180cm), Weight 191lb (87 kg), BF 12~13%

So I will keep track of:
1)Overall steroid usage, injections etc (there might be some pictures, injection tips from experience etc)

2)Strength stats ( I will log my workouts online, so everyone can see how is my strength developing while using steroids, while beoing on PCT and so on)

3)Body stats (not only the usual measurements, but steroid related problem areas as well. For example, hair line, to see if my hairs aren’t going thinner, acne etc)

4) Nutrition. This won’t be a one of the nutrition logs, so don’t expect much of this, but I will post my diet and overall info, how is it going, from time to time. I will post what I’m using supplement wise as well.

5)Bloodwork, this is the most important thing I want to do, I want this to be as helpful as it can be, so for now I’m set on checking: complete blood count, lipid profile, estradiol, ALT, AST, free & total testosterone, PSA

Some of the bloodwork tests might change upon steroids used, I think, that these might be the most important ones. I am planning on doing bloodwork monthly.

5)Other things like blood pressure, overall feeling, sex drive and maybe something else. 
Also, before taking steroids I will check if my hearth is ok, and probably I will run a 2 month cycle of clen, to shed some fat, to get closer to single digit BF, so there would be less estrogen based side effects.

First cycle will be a 12wk cycle of Testosterone cypionate, toward the end of the cycle I will add HCG @1000IU wk (2 pins per week). Arimidex will be used on cycle, if needed (excessive water bloat, acne getting out of hand, gyno etc.) I will do a PCT as well – clomid and tamoxifen.
I am not doing all of this yet because I would like to get some input on what I chould change, log etc. I’m especially curious about the bloodwork.

Everything will be done on my site, not on forums, because I would like to keep it organised and would not be happy if someone would just delete my posts..

There will be pictures as well, maybe some videos if someone will be interested.

I’m open to suggestions and ecouragement, since this will take a lot of time for me, but I want people to get good info about what they should expect and how to proceed.


----------



## chiquinho (Dec 28, 2018)

"12wkcycle of Testosterone cypionate" 
dosage?


----------



## chiquinho (Dec 28, 2018)

"12wkcycle of Testosterone cypionate" 

dosage?


----------



## Boss_Hoss (May 14, 2019)

Nobody had any advice ? How did it go Anabolic ?? Did you run a cycle in the last 2 years ? You probably would of just been safe with just testosterone at around 400 a week. It's the basic deal. And it's familiar to your body. And it one of the more potent steroids out there honestly. Plus it comes with the general estrogenic side effects so you can get an experience for what that's like. I definitely hope you understand that there is a balance to be had in hormones. If you have too little estrogen you are going to feel like dog shit and feel weak. Too high and.... well ....you know. The normal stuff you hear about. Make sure you check your hemoglobin every 30 days.


----------



## ketsugo2 (May 14, 2019)

Boss_Hoss said:


> Nobody had any advice ? How did it go Anabolic ?? Did you run a cycle in the last 2 years ? You probably would of just been safe with just testosterone at around 400 a week. It's the basic deal. And it's familiar to your body. And it one of the more potent steroids out there honestly. Plus it comes with the general estrogenic side effects so you can get an experience for what that's like. I definitely hope you understand that there is a balance to be had in hormones. If you have too little estrogen you are going to feel like dog shit and feel weak. Too high and.... well ....you know. The normal stuff you hear about. Make sure you check your hemoglobin every 30 days.





Great advice I echo the above . Success comes only once you understand that you are the most important variable and that your hormones and blood are the keys . More isn’t always best


----------

